# Bosch 1617/PC/Rockler FX lift compatibility



## biggdogg (Feb 4, 2010)

Hi folks,

Will a Bosch 1617 fit a router table baseplate made for a Porter Cable 690/890?

Alternatively, will the Bosch 1617 fit into the Rockler Rout-R-Lift FX?

Thanks,

Ed


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Have a 1617 with a Rockler lift and the fit is great. The odd thing about the lift is that the release lever is toward the back of the table. So if you need to move the router, you have to reach around the lift. I made my own dust collection box, but didn't leave room. Wound up with Rockler's dust collection metal box, which is really very nice. Really like the 1617 for table routing but its base won't easily accept PC template guides and their adapter setup is pretty mickey mouse.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Tom, what makes you say mickey mouse about the RA 1126 quick release mechanism and the RA 1100 adapter? Mine have performed flawlessly and quickly for over 12 years.


----------



## rcp612 (Oct 22, 2008)

biggdogg said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> 
> 
> Alternatively, will the Bosch 1617 fit into the Rockler Rout-R-Lift FX?


 

That is the setup I have and I think it is great. I had to adjust the tension slightly to eliminate downward creep in use but, that is no problem.
The release that was mentioned is in the rear but, I see no reason to use that once in place unless you needed to replace the router then you would remove the entire assembly from your table anyway.
Above table bit changes and total and complete adjustment,,,,,,,you couldn't ask for more.

Roger


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Mike, love the router, what a great machine, particularly in the table with the FX lift, but the base plate is proprietary. This is like all the phone companies having different batteries and charger connectors--annoying that they took so long to pick a standard. The PC size opening is pretty much the standard for guides. and it is necessary for mounting the special guide for the DadoWiz. If the base plate that comes with the 1617 came with the PC size opening, it would be perfect, at least to me. All the after market PC size base plates are much larger than are convenient for the DadoWiz. For free hand routing, I prefer the smaller factory size plate. Finally, having to have an adapter for the adapter is just a little over the top. To get the setup I really want, I guess I'll have to cut down one of large aftermarket plates, although they have so many holes in them I'm not sure I can do that. Why doesn't Bosch just make a accessory plate with the PC size opening?


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Tom, there still is no standard for guide bushings. The PC style is by far the best selling but it is limited in uses. The larger Oak Park/Lee Valley style offers more sizes and combinations. You will see the reason for an adapter with the quick release mechanism here: http://www.routerforums.com/general-routing/35050-1617evspk-1617evstb.html#post282880 The quick release is designed to work with Bosch guide bushings. It is simple to make your own mounting plate; see how under the Member Video tab at the top left of your screen. Rockler sells a mounting plate that is easy to swap here: Guide Bushing Router Plate - Rockler Woodworking Tools and it is now on sale for $8.99.


----------

